# 96 Sentra Ignition Timing



## TheRagnarok (Oct 21, 2017)

My car is driving me nuts.
I followed the instructions from the FSM and have not had much experience with distributors.
I pull the TPS plug, crank engine and set the timing to +12 with the distributor.
Cut the engine, then I plug the TPS back in, crank the engine and the timing mark jumps to -5
Am I doing something wrong?


----------

